# Rattlesnake w/ Cactus & FANGS!



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's a Chrismas rod that's looking for a home. That's what I get for not taking a deposit on it! This one's for sale in the classified section...

- 7'0" Rainshadow RX8 XSB842 blank (Titanium Chrome color,8-14 lb, 1/4-5/8oz, 1 piece, fast action)
- Fuji ICYSG titanium plated concept spinning guides with SIC rings (wrapped with almond grey thread with dark metallic gunmetal trim)
- name decal wrap, ready to have your custom metallic name decal added
- 6" western diamondback rattlesnake skin butt wrap with grey and gunmetal trim
- dropshot style hook keeper
- inlaid hook in foregrip transition
- Fuji soft-touch reel seat
- Custom shaped cork grips with CG-1 grade cork (no filler), copano burl and brown burl cork trim
- Split grip with metallic gunmetal tiger wrap
- Texas prickly pear cactus skeleton butt grip with inlaid rattlesnake fangs over South Padre Island sand


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

what a nice rod. really beautiful work.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Fine rod.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

This rod is off the hook.I would love to see a rod project with you and Johnny quest both makeing the rod between the 2 of you yall are flat out good.Awesome rod keep up the good work [wow].For some really neat ideas you should pm JQ he does some crazy work like you.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

That sucks Kyle, hope you sell it.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Kyle great build. Always get the material cost up front. I have been burned as well. Someone swill buy the rod it's to calssy not to be sold


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

How is someone gonna skip out on that beauty?
That butt inlay is sick Kyle...Very nice work!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

One word from S. Texas "Chingon"


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Wafflejaw said:


> How is someone gonna skip out on that beauty?


Well, I didn't even show it to him, so he doesn't even know what he's passing up. I'd rather sell it to someone who'll appreciate it anyway... Either that, or someone in my family is getting a good Christmas gift! Thanks ya'll


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful rod!! Love the rattlesnake fangs, very cool idea.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Jrob78 said:


> Beautiful rod!! Love the rattlesnake fangs, very cool idea.


 I agree & the beach sand!!! If ya don't sell it, don't forget your elder friends...we appreciate presents!


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Very nice, great build. Yep, I've been too nice in the past and have been burned not taking a deposit. Live and learn I guess. I'm sure you will be able to sell it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

If I only had money to burn. Beautiful work.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Aw heck Kyle, you do remember I'm family right. I'll take it off your hands for you I reckon.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Great job Kyle


----------



## EdH (Nov 16, 2009)

Kyle, Nice work!
Sorry about the back out deal. Hope the person had a good reason for backing out. Gone are the days when a man's word was good as a paper contract. Now even paper contracts aren't really worth the paper its written on.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

dad use to say never trust any one till the money is in the bank, but now days ya cant even trust the banks..

nice work


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I thought it was sold, but I guess it wasn't meant to be... I have decided to donate this rod to www.penefit.org. It's an auction site that was set up to help out a young man who is going through cancer treatment. There is some awesome stuff up for sale on the site, and 100% goes toward helping out Cody & his family. Here's the link to the auction:

http://penefit.org/index.php?option=com_bfauction_pro&task=bid&cid=181&Itemid=13...


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Way to go Kyle! I'm proud of you for doing that. Sounds like a great cause.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

What a great piece of work. Kinda give new meaning to "getting bit" LOL OK so it aint so funny but the work is REALLY FINE


----------

